# Neue Grafikkarte für Risen 2



## Megajul (7. Mai 2012)

*Neue Grafikkarte für Risen 2*

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Anforderungen von Risen 2 angeschaut und leider bemerkt, dass ich mir da wohl eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen muss. Mein System ist ein AMD Phenom 9650 Quad mit 4 GB Ram und einer Geforce 9500 GT. Bisher kam ich damit gut zurecht, habe zuletzt Skyrim und auch Deus Ex: HR in für mich akzeptabler Qualität gespielt, aber mir ist bewußt, dass eine 9500 GT eine ganz einfache, günstige Einsteigerkarte ist.

Eine neue Karte muss also her, nur welche? Ich würde gerne wieder eine Nvidia Karte holen und habe etwa 100 Euro dafür angepeilt, weiß aber nicht ob das realistisch ist um damit Risen 2 zu spielen. Ich wäre also für Kaufempfehlungen dankbar, die speziell auf Risen 2 abzielen, weitere Game Anschaffungen würden in der nächsten Zeit erstmal nicht anstehen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Megajul


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2012)

Nvidia ist in der Preiklasse nicht zu empfehlen, da gibt es nur die GTX 550 Ti - nimm eine AMD 6770, die bietet für den Preis das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, denn sie ist etwas besser als die 550 Ti und trotzdem nochmal ein paar EUro günstiger. Die 6770 passt auch gut zu Deiner CPU - vielleicht wäre sogar eine AMD 6850 noch okay, könnte aber sein, dass die wegen Deiner CPU ihre Leistung nicht mehr ganz auspielen können - aber normalerweise ist die nochmal direkt 30-40% besser. 

6770: Preisvergleich 

6850: http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleic...&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=1440_HD+6850#xf_top kostet zwar etwa über 100€, ist aber auch wie gesagt ein gutes Strück stärker als die 6770. Für die ca. 20€ Aufpreis kriegst Du auch 30-40% mehr Leistung.


Schau auch mal hier: http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-04/erste-grafikkarten-benchmarks-zu-risen-2/ da siehst Du für maximale Details bei FullHD, dass die 550Ti schwächer als die 6670 ist. Die 6850 steht da zwar nicht drin, aber die ist etwas schwächer als die 6870, die mit in der Tabelle steht. Nvidia schneidet da eh schlecht ab - die GTX 560 Ti zB ist an sich besser als die 6870, aber bei dem Test ist die sogar schwächer. Die 6670 reicht da zwar nicht aus, aber es geht da ja auch um maximale Details, was bei risen 2 recht viel Power braucht. Für weniger Details reicht die 6770 bestimmt gut aus, eine 6850 aber reicht wohl "sogar" für mittlere bis hohe Details, also das man manche Sachen auf hoch stellt, andere auf mittel.


Ach ja: Du hast aber PCie für die GRafikkarte und nicht etwa noch AGP, oder? Und was für ein Netzteil hast Du?


----------



## svd (7. Mai 2012)

Auf 1920x1080 und maximalen Details ist "Risen 2" ist ein ganz schöner Brocken, an dem sich Grafikkarten unter 250€ eher verschlucken. 
Selbst auf 1680x1050 müsstest du um die 200€ einplanen, um ein schönes Spielerlebnis zu gewährleisten.

Für 100€ gibt es derzeit leider keine empfehlenswerte neue (!) nvidia Grafikkarte. Unterhalb der 170€ Marke haben die Kalifornier kein überlegenswertes Produkt im aktuellen Portfolio. 
Du könntest dich allerdings nach einer gebrauchten GTX460 mit 1024MB RAM umsehen.

Auf der AMD Seite gäbe es, bis 100€, nur die HD5770/GD6770 und vereinzelt die HD6790.

Da du aber offensichtlich kein Problem damit hast, gegebenfalls Details und Auflösung zu reduzieren, könnten diese Grafikkarten jedoch für's erste ausreichen, um dich in Risen 2 über Wasser zu halten.


----------



## Megajul (7. Mai 2012)

So schnell zwei sehr ausführliche Antworten, vielen Dank ich werde mir eure Empfehlungen mal anschauen! 



> Ach ja: Du hast aber PCie für die GRafikkarte und nicht etwa noch AGP, oder? Und was für ein Netzteil hast Du?



Ja meine 9500 GT steckt auf nem PCI Express Port. Ich weiß leider nicht genau was für ein Netzteil ich drin habe, es ist etwa zwei Jahre alt ungefähr. Habe es damals von meinem örtlichen PC Fritzen empfohlen bekommen, als mein altes Teil durchschmort ist. Ich schraub den Rechner gleich mal auf, evtl. kriege ich raus um was es sich genau handelt.



> Da du aber offensichtlich kein Problem damit hast, gegebenfalls Details  und Auflösung zu reduzieren, könnten diese Grafikkarten jedoch für's  erste ausreichen, um dich in Risen 2 über Wasser zu halten.



Ja richtig, da kann ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad verzichten, habe ich bei Skyrim und Deus Ex auch schon, ohne dass das für mich den Spielspaß getrübt hätte. Danke auch dir für die Empfehlungen, ich mach mich mal schlau.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2012)

Vlt steht ja auch "hinten" am PC auf dem Netzteil ein Herstellername und Modellnummer, dann brauchst Du nicht mal den PC aufmachen.


----------



## Megajul (8. Mai 2012)

So es hat etwas gedauert, musste den PC erst aufschrauben ...

Das Netzteil ist von Hama ... Nix dolles also. Habe hier mal einen Link zu Amazon rausgesucht.

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001CUUM28/...eative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B001CUUM28

Schränkt mich dass bei der Wahl ein? Vermute mal, dass eine leistungsstarke Karte auch ein entsprechendes Netzteil benötigt?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Also, laut amazon hat es bei 12V zwei Leitungen zu je maximal 18 Ampere - das ist an sich sehr viel, wobei die sich die Leistung garantiert untereinander und mit 5V teilen, da ansonsten allein die 12V-Leitungen zusammen 440 Watt ergeben würden  

Das müsste für eine 6770 aber trotzdem reichen, vielleicht sogar für eine 6850. Die Frage ist halt, ob Du - falls es doch nicht klappt - 40-50€ für ein neues Netzteil auftreiben kannst ^^

Findest Du auf dem Netzteil bei einer Tabelle mit den Amperewerten auch eine "combined power", und wenn ja: was für Werte? Also zB wenn da unter den Spalten für 3,5V und 5V nochmal EIN Wert für beide Leitungen steht, dann wäre das der combined Wert für 3,5+5V.


----------



## Megajul (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich bin es nochmal ... ich wollte mich eigentlich früher schon gemeldet haben. 
Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn, hatte das hier etwas vergessen und hatte viel zu tun ...

@Herbboy: Also zu deiner Frage bzgl. der combined Power. Hab mal das Ding aufgeschraubt und folgendes gefunden.

+3,3 V / +5 V
   18 A / 12 A
Combined 115 W

Helfen die Angaben weiter? Schränkt mich das Netzteil bei der Suche ein? Würde die AMD 6770 damit laufen?

Für ein neues Netzteil hätte ich jetzt gerade nicht so die Kohle flüssig, bzw. würde ungern ein neues holen.

*Eine weitere Frage:* Ein Freund von mir holt sich auch eine neue Grafikkarte und bietet mir seine alte GTX 560 Ti für 100 Euro an. Also genau zu dem Preis der mir vorschwebt. Ist der Preis so in Ordnung? Und würde Risen 2 mit der Karte passabel laufen? Würde mein Netzteil das auch verkraften? Auch hier wäre ich für einen Tipp dankbar


----------



## svd (21. Mai 2012)

Also, eine GTX560Ti für 100 Euro sind auf jeden Fall ein Schnäppchen!

(edit: Sorry, hattest ja geschrieben, dass es ein Hama ist.)

Aber ganz grob kannst du mal die 6-pin PCIe Stromstecker zählen (googeln, wenn du die nicht kennst).
Bei zweien wird das Netzteil schon reichen. Bei einem kann's eng werden, da du mit Adaptern arbeiten musst. Ist gar keiner drauf, kannst du's eigentlich vergessen...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2012)

Hast Du keine Angaben für 12V gefunden?

Eine 560 ti für 100€ wäre sehr günstig - würde Dein Bekannter die Karte auch wieder zurücknehmen, falls das Netzteil nicht reicht?


----------



## svd (21. Mai 2012)

Hmm, beide 12V Schienen sollten auch 18A liefern.

Ich würde mir mal ein PCIe auf 2x Molex Adapterkabel besorgen. 
Die beiden Molexstecker hängst du, zur Sicherheit, an zwei verschiedene Stränge des Netzteils.

Ich hatte früher an einem 420W NoName Netzteil eine 8800GTS laufen. Die dürfte weniger effizient als eine GTX560Ti gewesen sein.

Aber wenn's eh ein Freund ist, wird er doch sicher nichts dagegen haben, wenn du die Karte probeweise bei dir einbaust und mal ein Spiel (vlt. Skyrim) startest, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Auf 1920x1080 und maximalen Details ist "Risen 2" ist ein ganz schöner Brocken, an dem sich Grafikkarten unter 250€ eher verschlucken.
> Selbst auf 1680x1050 müsstest du um die 200€ einplanen, um ein schönes Spielerlebnis zu gewährleisten.
> [...]


Bei mir läufts selbst in FullHD eher bescheiden, die erste Insel war noch superflüssig, aber als ich auf die erste "grüne" Insel gekommen bin, gibt es so eine Art "minimales Stocken". Schwer zu beschreiben, aber wenn ich die Kamera drehe, ist die Bewegung nicht zu 100% flüssig.

Ich vermute das Defizit eher bei PB, denn mein System sollte durchaus in der Lage sein, hier eine stabile und flüssige Darstellung zu erreichen:

i7 2600K @4.3Ghz alle Kerne, 8GB RAM und eine GTX 570. 

Ich persönlich würde übrigens zur GTX 560 Ti raten, relativ günstig und vorallem leise, oder wenn man mehr Geld ausgeben will, eine GTX 670. Allerdings dürfte letztere Grafikkarte deinen PC überfordern, da machts IMO mehr Sinn den kompletten PC zu modernisieren.


----------



## Megajul (23. Mai 2012)

> Hast Du keine Angaben für 12V gefunden?


Da sagt er ...

12 V1 / 12V2
18 A / 18 A
combined 252 W

Total Output Power 300 W



> Aber ganz grob kannst du mal die 6-pin PCIe Stromstecker zählen (googeln, wenn du die nicht kennst).


So wie es aussieht habe ich wohl leider keinen PCIe Stromstecker am Netzteil  Sicherlich könnte ich die Karte bei mir mal testen, aber macht das überhaupt Sinn in diesem Fall? Komme ich da mit dem von dir empfohlenen Adapter zurecht, oder sollte ich mir doch besser ein neues Netzteil leisten? Was kann schlimmstenfalls passieren, wenn ich eine Karte betreibe, wenn das Netztteil nicht genug Power dafür hat? Fragen über Fragen ... es tut mir leid, aber es ist das erste Mal seit gut 2 Jahren, dass ich mich wieder mit Grafikkarten auseinandersetze ...

Angesichts eurer Empfehlungen, werde ich mir die GTX 560 Ti dann wohl auf jeden Fall holen, notfalls muss ich halt noch etwas für ein neues Netzteil sparen.

Gruß, Megajul


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2012)

Ein neues  Netzteil wäre so oder so das bessere- 300W Total Output Power ist selbst bei einem Markennetzteil an sich nicht mehr genug. So ein PC mit einer GTX 560 ti braucht in der Summe zwar nicht ganz 300W, aber da müssten die Amperewerte schon per Zufall absolut passend verteilt sein, damit es reicht. 

Testen kannst Du es aber so oder so mal. Der Stromadapter ist "idiotensicher": der passt nur an bestimmte Stecker dran, und wenn es schon von denen nicht genug geben sollte, dann lass es lieber - du musst aber ja vermutlich extra einen Adapter besorgen, oder hast Du schon einen? Also, ich persönlich würd ein neues Netzteil für 50-60€ holen und die GTX 560 Ti, und vlt. können Deine Eltern oder Verwandte ausnahmsweise mal was vorstrecken?


----------

